# First Cook On The RF/Dress Rehearsal Lexington NC Saturday September 3rd 2011



## solaryellow (Aug 17, 2011)

If any of you local SMF'ers have nothing going on Saturday September 3rd, stop on by 222 Harris Rd, Lexington, NC 27292 for our first cook on the RF. We are using this as kind of a soft opening for the festival we are doing 3 weeks later. There will be plenty of food and even a place to pitch a tent if you want to stay the night. BYOB of course. We plan on making pulled pork, brisket, chicken, turkey, roast beef, sausage, baked beans, coleslaw, and lots of other stuff. We will start serving food around 3pm. There is no cost although if you want to give us a tip to offset the food costs we certainly won't complain.


----------



## boykjo (Aug 18, 2011)

Wish I could make it Joel........ I work the weekends..... Would love to see some Q in person off that RF......................


----------



## roller (Aug 18, 2011)

Sounds like fun...


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 18, 2011)

Sounds like a great time!


----------



## solaryellow (Aug 29, 2011)

Just giving this thread a bump. Ordered the cases of meat today. :grilling_smilie:


----------



## bamafan (Aug 29, 2011)

Good luck Joel. Hope it goes well for you. Send the PIXS


----------

